
Ask HN: Where do you get your news from? - bsvalley
What is your favorite source of news?
======
anondon
Avoid getting your news from a single source.

Some ideas:

* Don't use social media as a source.

* Don't use social media as a source.

* Google news - aggregates news from a variety of reputable sources

* Washington Post

* NYT

* Russia Today, Al Jazeera, BBC, Chinese news outlets : Hear me out, you have to know how people in different countries think about world events

* Reddit

* Hackernews

* Pinboard on Twitter is a good source :)

When you have different perspectives on the same topic, you will be in a
better position to have a less biased view on world events.

Having done this for some time, I can say it's also fun (and scary) to watch
how news outlets are so biased in their reporting.

------
PaulHoule
Hacker News.

